# L245dt workshop manual



## castcreator1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm looking for a workshop manual for a l245dt. I'm doing a rebuild and I'd like PDF version of this. I already bought one online but it was a ripoff and not the original workshop manual. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello castcreator1, welcome to the tractor forum.

Search ebay, amazon, jensales, yesterday's tractors, and other internet sources for the PDF version you seek. As you have already learned, be careful of descriptions as many offer parts manuals and operator's manuals, which is not what you want. The guys that used to offer copies on this forum are long gone.


----------



## jcaravalho (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoIndex/index.php?dir=Tractor Owners Manuals/ the L245f is manual is similar to the L245dt


----------

